# Hes a biter!



## Kami (Aug 30, 2009)

Iv had kami two weeks now, and granted hes had a bumpy start. Im his 4th and final home in his very short life (poor baby!) but he seems happy here, loves to sleep on the kids beds, uses his litter tray with no accidents, loves to explore the garden to talk to the neighbours cats and play with his toys, asks for food and "talks" to me BUT he has a real thing for feet and constantly attacks everyones toes and legs. My daughter and me are covered in deep scratches. He takes flying leaps at our legs and really digs in. He also weaves in and out legs which is a nightmare especially on stairs and Im a little worried about how he will react in 6m because Im expecting a baby in march.

Is this normal for a 13w old kitten. He was probably taken far to early from his mum which could explain this crazy cat behaviour. Is there hope for him? Will he calm eventually?. I plan to have him neutered when he is old enough.

I dont want to paint him as a horrible cat because he really isnt he just seems to have awful aggressive outbursts and our poor legs take the brunt of it. and also he will rub and beg to be stroked but as soon as you do he bites and claws at your hand really hard. 

Any advice on how to deal with this behaviour? At present I just say NO and put him down and walk away (as i would with a naughty toddler) but its hard to do when he is following gnawing and clawing at my legs! I tried to squirt him with a water spray but felt so bad because he looked so hurt and confused. I have also given him an old soft toy he loves to beat the heck out of which helps a little!!!


any experience/advice?

P.s he has been vacc and wormed since I got him and im switching him to a better quality food


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

firstly clip his claws. and the best thing for him, is another kitten. they can play fight with each other til their heart's content. honestly, it's something to really consider!


----------



## Kami (Aug 30, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> firstly clip his claws. and the best thing for him, is another kitten. they can play fight with each other til their heart's content. honestly, it's something to really consider!


Id love to get another but its not really an option finantially. we have plenty of cats in the area so he wont be short on playmates (he has already made a friend in next door neighbours cat and they have been playing in the garden together) He wont be kept as a lone housecat, we have a catflap from the previous occupants and once he is neutered he will be free to come and go

I will have a go at trimming his claws today

Thanks for replying


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure he will calm down once neutered and outside and able to run about and tire himself out etc. Have you any fishing rod type toys? You can sit back and dangle it at him and he'll be able to attack it, keep doing it to tire him etc. Or take a ball and throw it up the stairs for him to chase and play with, I guess it's just distracting him and keeping him busy etc, the water pistol is a good idea, if he scratches you squirt him but try not to let him know it was from you, maybe someone else could squirt it and it would shock him.


----------



## Effie's Mummy (Sep 11, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Have you any fishing rod type toys? You can sit back and dangle it at him and he'll be able to attack it, keep doing it to tire him etc. Or take a ball and throw it up the stairs for him to chase and play with, I guess it's just distracting him and keeping him busy etc


These are good suggestions, we have tried these with Effie and it is starting to work. She is 9 weeks old and is chewing and gnawing everything. The fishing rod thingie works really well, as Biawhiska said, you can sit and dangle it away from your hands and feet, to encourage Kami to stay away from them.

We've also bought Effie a toy called a "Doofus Dog", it's a little dog-shaped soft toy with catnip inside, and is very chewable. We only bought it yesterday but so far she likes it.

Any time she chews fingers or toes, we do like you and tell her "No", move her away, and put a toy in front of her to encourage her to bite the toy.

Good luck!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I have found that a sharp blow in the face works a treat, try it as a reprimand rather than the water... it's instant, effective and not messy... mine are ace though and retract their claws if they are playin with my fingers but they are very secure, I got them together from their mum after they'd had countless visits from my daughter. Might take you a bit longer to calm yours down... 
def spend as much time as poss playing with the kitty as well , mine's faves are the rod & ball (careful that they don't play unsupervised as they can get tangled in them ) an ostrich feather fan, balls of newspaper. if you lead their play you can make them excited, then slow it down... and tire them out a bit!
I also second the post saying get two.... I'm strapped right now but still sooo glad I got 2, they are the best addition to our family. Pets are like an addiction to me... you might be skint but you always find the money you need somehow


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The water bottle is worth continuing. I'd try giving a firm "NO!" with it so that he assosciates the water and the no with being naughty. He will get the drift and you can eventually phase out the water bottle as he gets used to it. Theo used to do this all the time and although he still does it it's only occasionally now. If you're concerned about the stairs I'd throw a toy ahead of you so that he isn't attracted to your legs. I have a red bow and a bow on a stick that are thrown about for Theo as he hasn't grown out of this (although he has done this less since I fell on top of him - I don't know who was more hurt and surprised!)


----------

